# 5th wheel insurance



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Soon to take delivery of our new 5th wheel but can't find an insurance company who have actually insured one before ! can anyone recommend one to us?

Thank you in advance

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You need to contact Park Home Insurance Services Ltd On 01892 784059
ask to speak to Ashleigh Farrier, They are very experienced in insuring fifth Wheelers.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Les, I will give her a call.

I think we might have bought from the same company as we're getting a kountrylite 26rk


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes we get ours in February, It came off production line last friday so we are just waiting for it to arrive now.

It seems ages since we ordered it and it is only 11 weeks, we delayed it a couple of weeks though cos we have had automatic self levelling fitted by the Manufacturers and we didn't ask for that till week they were due to start it.

I was quoted around £250 for insurance if I remember right by the Insurance company, Fully Comp New for Old.


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

*camptons*

Hi

Try these people....http://www.campton.co.uk/

They have pictures of them on the website!!!!

I have a 5th wheel insured through them

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave, very kind of you. I'll check them out today 

As an experienced 5th wheeler is there anything I should know / look out for when I take delivery of mine?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a word of warning when contacting Camptons, They do a policy that insures both your Truck and Fifth wheel, There are reports on other forums where the policy holders have discovered that the truck is only insured when it has the fifth wheel on the back.

Dave you need to check that as well, You will find more about it on the other forum we are members of.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Good spot Les.

I don't suppose you have a black lab do you? I ask because when ordering our 26rk (at the lincoln show) we met a couple looking at the 26rl which assuming they ordered it shortly afterwards would tie in with your delivery date. 

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No Mate, I ordered at NEC, I viewed originally at Lincoln then I wanted to view the Celtic Rambler and that wasn't at Lincoln so I waited till NEC to view it but it wasn't for us and so I ordered 26RL then, I was very lucky actually cos I then came home and decided to sell my MH straight away, I booked it in at Nottingham to have all stuff removed for selling, Took it to be done on the Monday morning, when we got back I put it online (Monday evening) cos I expected it taking weeks to sell, I got a phone call Tuesday morning and sold it without customer seeing it, I got it back following Monday from Nottingham the new buyer came and viewed it Monday afternoon, Paid £42,000 by Direct Transfer, Money was in my account that night and MH was gone next morning.

That's the way to do it.


----------



## 117082 (Sep 30, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> Just a word of warning when contacting Camptons, They do a policy that insures both your Truck and Fifth wheel, There are reports on other forums where the policy holders have discovered that the truck is only insured when it has the fifth wheel on the back.
> 
> Dave you need to check that as well, You will find more about it on the other forum we are members of.


***Contact Campton - They have insured 5th Wheels and Demountables for years and have ALWAYS covered the pickup and 5th Wheel together whilst attached and detached.***


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Tried Camptons and whilst it was a fair price it was for the whole unit and Truck, It also transpires that in the small print (This is from other users) the pick up cannot be used for travelling to work or place of business.

Also would not insure for my Kids driving Truck and not Trailer.

Quote was £575.

I got a quote today from Peak Home Insurance covering up to £40,000 new for old fully comp, Just fifth wheel unit, £300 per annum

My insurance for Pick up Fully comp with wife and 2 kids to drive it is £380 so I am very happy at that, and it covers for travelling to and from place of work.

I have got to have a Tracker type theft system fitted, a Hitch Lock and wheel clamp but as I have already sorted all that, No problem.

TOTAL £680 and all avenues covered.


----------

